# Spouse ielts score



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

As per new changes IELTS score of spouse is 5.0 from June 2009.
Formarly it was 4.5
Is that change applicable to already Visa applied ones.
Thanks in advance
Hari999999


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> As per new changes IELTS score of spouse is 5.0 from June 2009.
> Formarly it was 4.5
> Is that change applicable to already Visa applied ones.
> Thanks in advance
> Hari999999


Hari

I bilveive what ever the new changes comes it is applicable only for new applicants 

In your case i think you must have submitted the IELTS test copy along with your application in 2008 so for your wife 4.5 is enough


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it compulsory for spouse to give IELTS ( and score above 5.0) ? or Can he/she prove English competence by some other means like by producing documents to prove that he/she working in English speaking country or completed some course in English speaking country, etc ??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u have to priduce documents that she has sutdied in an english medium school for atleast 5 years and all the subjects were in english (i am not sure if it is 5 yrs this was discussed a few days back, search and u wil get exact figure).

also, it depends on teh CO, if they are happy with the proofs, you wont have to take the ielts but if they r not satisfied, they can either ask for ielts or ask for a second installment which is basically for tuition in english language once u arrive..


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> As per new changes IELTS score of spouse is 5.0 from June 2009.
> Formarly it was 4.5
> Is that change applicable to already Visa applied ones.
> Thanks in advance
> Hari999999


This is only applicable to applications made on or after 01 July 2009.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks all 
As my wife Ielts score is 4.5 (dependent)


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hari999999 said:


> As per new changes IELTS score of spouse is 5.0 from June 2009.
> Formarly it was 4.5
> Is that change applicable to already Visa applied ones.
> Thanks in advance
> Hari999999


Hello,

Where it is mentioned as ielts score 5.0 for spouse????????????

it never increased to 5.0

@hari : who told you that 5.0 is required for spouse??

could you all check in the below link.....
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where it is mentioned as ielts score 5.0 for spouse????????????
> 
> ...


Hallo rangola,
Yes I checked the Diac website saying 4.5 for Spouse.
But i have an agent he say from June 2009 rule as changed.Main applicant score has changed to 6.0and spouse score is 5.0
Actually i am fedup with my agent.
Thankyou


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo rangola,
> Yes I checked the Diac website saying 4.5 for Spouse.
> But i have an agent he say from June 2009 rule as changed.Main applicant score has changed to 6.0and spouse score is 5.0
> Actually i am fedup with my agent.
> Thankyou




you are still with that Agent !! Hope your busy shedule is making you not to leave him , but buddy make sure you are not lossing the VISA


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

EE-India said:


> you are still with that Agent !! Hope your busy shedule is making you not to leave him , but buddy make sure you are not lossing the VISA


Dear Karthik (EE-India)
Nothing words to say about that agent as yourself and me suffered alot.
Any way he has send (ielts result)documents to head office today.
Tomorrow i have to take half day leave to aprise him what Diac says.
Actually agent is applied for help and advice. But here wasting lot of time and life (due to tension)

Dear friend 
were i have to call CO: or send mail to make sure all documents got at Diac.
Means mail to CO:


----------



## bannie (Jul 28, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Dear Karthik (EE-India)
> Nothing words to say about that agent as yourself and me suffered alot.
> Any way he has send (ielts result)documents to head office today.
> Tomorrow i have to take half day leave to aprise him what Diac says.
> ...


Hari which part of India are you from?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Dear Karthik (EE-India)
> Nothing words to say about that agent as yourself and me suffered alot.
> Any way he has send (ielts result)documents to head office today.
> Tomorrow i have to take half day leave to aprise him what Diac says.
> ...


Hari

Based on my exp only I told you to terminat this beggers ( W2CS) and take the case on your own but i am wondering what made you to stop that. Because Oz immigration is not rocket science, I also realized on late stage only but at right time I hope.

Anyway let us come to your case. You should have submitted IELTS copy for you and ur wife along with your application , last year. Why you are asked to provide the test result now !! Is it second time you are giving or you got married recently and your wife added in your application now ?
If you like to know the status of application or if you like to know DIAC has received your documents or not you can call them directly . But if you like to have email communication then you must have terminated your agent


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Thanks all
> As my wife Ielts score is 4.5 (dependent)


Dont worry ! it will work.

I didnt even submitted my spouse's IELTS proof. I just wrote letter that she studied in english language.

For secondary applicant only "FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH" is required. Which means any of ur evidence wotn work then ur CO may ask u to pay "English education charges" which is approx AU $2500 (not sure abt the exact figure).


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Question, do spouse IELTS reuslts or IELTS need to be booked at the time of applying for GSM 175 application ? Can't I file the application without spouse's IELTS ? Can I add spouse's IELTS later ?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

lotsofluck said:


> Question, do spouse IELTS reuslts or IELTS need to be booked at the time of applying for GSM 175 application ? Can't I file the application without spouse's IELTS ? Can I add spouse's IELTS later ?


Spouse IELTS not required at the time of application.
Sure you can add IELTS later.
At the time of Medicals & Pcc also you can add Spouse IELTS score





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Hari.
Another question, can I add my spouse's skill assessment, ielts, etc information later in the application so as to claim 5 points for spouse skills ? Or is that only possible at the time of initial application ?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hari
> 
> Based on my exp only I told you to terminat this beggers ( W2CS) and take the case on your own but i am wondering what made you to stop that. Because Oz immigration is not rocket science, I also realized on late stage only but at right time I hope.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, i too wasted 2 years and lots of money behind this beggers who are called Premiers in dubai... they are dumb nuts. i request all other aspirants if you want to apply for PR then research a bit and apply by self.. 

i personally applied 2nd time online.. now waiting... lets see...

best of luck
ali


----------



## santyboy (Jan 4, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> Hallo rangola,
> Yes I checked the Diac website saying 4.5 for Spouse.
> But i have an agent he say from June 2009 rule as changed.Main applicant score has changed to 6.0and spouse score is 5.0
> Actually i am fedup with my agent.
> Thankyou


Hi,

For secondary applicant only band score of 4.5 is required in IELTS and not 5.0

5.0 has not been mentioned anywhere in DIAC site (Changes to English Language Requirements) or any other forums.

Regards


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

There was a change for the minimum score by the main applicant from 5.0 to 6.0 a while ago I am not sure when. May be this is where the 5.0 came from. But it is not related to the spouse score.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Dear Karthik (EE-India)
> Nothing words to say about that agent as yourself and me suffered alot.
> Any way he has send (ielts result)documents to head office today.
> Tomorrow i have to take half day leave to aprise him what Diac says.
> ...


Hari999999

just to say keep smiling and breathing!
you will get there in the end and im sure it will all be worth it
take care
claire


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> Hari999999
> 
> just to say keep smiling and breathing!
> you will get there in the end and im sure it will all be worth it
> ...


claireanddaz...... Thankyou.

I posted that reply on 26th Auguest 2009.
At last I got the Visa on December 22nd 2009
Regards
hari999999
.........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> claireanddaz...... Thankyou.
> 
> I posted that reply on 26th Auguest 2009.
> At last I got the Visa on December 22nd 2009
> ...


Ooops!

Wonerfull news, when and where are you intending to go?

regards


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

claireanddaz said:


> Ooops!
> 
> Wonerfull news, when and where are you intending to go?
> 
> regards


claireanddaz...... Thanks for your reply

Thats the same queston i am asking myself.
My entry date in july 2010.
Not yet decided were to go.
I am in search of jobs especally good place for Telecommunication jobs.


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> As per new changes IELTS score of spouse is 5.0 from June 2009.
> Formarly it was 4.5
> Is that change applicable to already Visa applied ones.
> Thanks in advance
> Hari999999



Hi Hari,

- 5.0 required in all areas or its an overall requirement in IELTS?
- Plus, my wife is a complete house wife completed her graduation (simple BA) in 2000. i am applying for her visa as my dependent. Should, she also want to attempt the IELTS?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

she can take ielts if she is confident but if you want to save money, you can get certificates from her college/school stating the education was in english medium. if they are convinced they give you a waiver fr ielts else theya sk for 2nd installment which is basically english tuition fee


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> she can take ielts if she is confident but if you want to save money, you can get certificates from her college/school stating the education was in english medium. if they are convinced they give you a waiver fr ielts else theya sk for 2nd installment which is basically english tuition fee


Thanks! 

What is the figure for 2nd installment. Anyway i think attempting an IELTS is better option. What band she will required? Is it a band of 5.0 overall or in all areas of IELTS?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think it is 4.5-5 in all.. i know many who got the ielts waiver just by attaching letters from teh college and school..
the installment amount is close to 2500A$. (not sure-check the immi site for exact amount)


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i think it is 4.5-5 in all.. i know many who got the ielts waiver just by attaching letters from teh college and school..
> the installment amount is close to 2500A$. (not sure-check the immi site for exact amount)


Thanks alot dear!


----------



## santyboy (Jan 4, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i think it is 4.5-5 in all.. i know many who got the ielts waiver just by attaching letters from teh college and school..
> the installment amount is close to 2500A$. (not sure-check the immi site for exact amount)



Secondary applicant requires only 4.5 Band score and not 5.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jbilal23 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> - 5.0 required in all areas or its an overall requirement in IELTS?
> - Plus, my wife is a complete house wife completed her graduation (simple BA) in 2000. i am applying for her visa as my dependent. Should, she also want to attempt the IELTS?


I think you got the answer. There are 3 options to you.

1. Provide a evidence that your wife studied in English medium school
2. pay the 2nd installment fees and avoid writing Ielts
3. Try for Ielts exam as they are asking only 4.5 score.

My wife taken the 3rd option she got 4.5
Thankyou
..........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> I think you got the answer. There are 3 options to you.
> 
> 1. Provide a evidence that your wife studied in English medium school
> 2. pay the 2nd installment fees and avoid writing Ielts
> ...


Thanks man for the reply!


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

If my wants to be in australia with me just as a simple house wife then will she have to go for the IELTS or not?


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

4.5 is the IELTS score for spouse not trying to achieve 5 points for skills (not intending to work in Australia or will work in some job not needing special education or skills).
Otherwise you will pay the second installment which is meant for spouse to learn English for free once been to Australia.
I am not sure if spouse is seeking skills point, I think spouse will need the 6 in IELTS like main applicant.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Provide a evidence that your wife studied in English medium school
2. pay the 2nd installment fees and avoid writing Ielts
3. Try for Ielts exam as they are asking only 4.5 score.

My wife taken the 3rd option she got 4.5
Thankyou

jibal.....
You have to follow any one option given above for spouse English Efficiency 


.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009[/QUOTE]


----------

